# how accurate is your air gun???



## smallgamehunter1

how far can u kill a bird rabbit ect. i have a gamo varmint hunter .177 with a bushnell 3-9x32 sighted in at 30yds 1inch high with crossman pointed lead pellets


----------



## darkgael

You've really asked two questions: how accurate and how effective/deadly on small game at a particular distance.
I own a FWB target pistol (.177/CO2) that can put all of its shots through the exact same hole at competition distance (10 meters). It can; I can't.
I also own an old Crosman pump up .22 pistol with which I have hunted rabbits. I did not use it much but it worked quite well if I did my part - eight rabbits with nine shots. The longest shots were, I guess, at about 25 yds. So, it was accurate enough for hunting and effective. I did blow the seals on it, though; pumped up twenty times, way too much for the gun.
I wouldn't use the Crosman in a match and I wouldn't hunt with the FWB.
As far as "how far one can kill a small animal like a bird or a rabbit....how good a shot are you - forget the gun....how good are you under field conditions? A .177 pellet at MV 950 has more than enough energy to anchor small game at 25yds. if the shot is placed well. The biggest variable is always the shooter.
Pete


----------



## Woogie_man

I have a beeman ST100T and when i use Eu Jins in .177 i can hit a penny at 50 feet with no problem... have taken a few different types of pests with it .. but i am not really to fond of it ... I bought it back when i thought that "speed is everything".. and i have had my fare share of needing chase something to retrieve it


----------



## Guest

darkgael said:


> You've really asked two questions: how accurate and how effective/deadly on small game at a particular distance.
> I own a FWB target pistol (.177/CO2) that can put all of its shots through the exact same hole at competition distance (10 meters). It can; I can't.
> I also own an old Crosman pump up .22 pistol with which I have hunted rabbits. I did not use it much but it worked quite well if I did my part - eight rabbits with nine shots. The longest shots were, I guess, at about 25 yds. So, it was accurate enough for hunting and effective. I did blow the seals on it, though; pumped up ten times, way too much for the gun.
> I wouldn't use the Crosman in a match and I wouldn't hunt with the FWB.
> As far as "how far one can kill a small animal like a bird or a rabbit....how good a shot are you - forget the gun....how good are you under field conditions? A .177 pellet at MV 950 has more than enough energy to anchor small game at 25yds. if the shot is placed well. The biggest variable is always the shooter.
> Pete


thanks for the info but 2day there was no wind and i had a good rest on my target and my shots were all over and just wen i get it sighted in i shoot 1 more and its way off at this was at 30yds...is this to close or to far away range wise???


----------



## darkgael

With no wind, the range is fine.
Is the Gamo varmint Hunter a spring piston gun - one that you have to cock?
Is the Bushnell scope an airgun scope? If the answers are yes and no, respectively, then the scope may be your problem.
If not, have you tried other pellets? Have you tried slightly different size pellets .1778 or .1776, etcetera (old-fashioned idea, but maybe...)?
Pete


----------



## Bgunit68

Gamo Hunter Extreme and the PBA ammo. Best so far was a groundhog (in the garden) 68 yards. One shot.


----------



## yareelohim

I just bought a Remington Summit. The gun is gorgeous! The scope on it is incredible too, it's 3-9x 32mm with an AO.

When I first started shooting it, the thing was way off. From 50ft, I would get about 1/4" ctc groups of 3 then I the 4th shot would be way off, about 4" everytime. I read that you need to put about 1000 - 1500 shots through the barrel before it's really accurate then clean it. I am up to 1000 shots now and it is getting so much more accurate. I am starting to kill squirrles about 35yards out with head shots. I only take head shots that way I don't hit a leg and injure it but kill it on a impact.

I am hoping this gun gets more accurate as more pellets go through it, so far it has.


----------



## Beeman17

I can get about a 2 inch grouping from maybe about 25 yards, around there with my Beeman 1041, it's got a 4x32 scope, .177 and 490 fps. :sniper:


----------



## Beeman17

How do you guys clean the barrel?


----------



## darkgael

Felt cleaning pellets for .177 and .22 - when I think to clean them at all. They don't require much attention, at least the barrel doesn't.
I have one of the big .45 cal. air rifles and for that I use a bore snake.
Pete


----------



## bigbuck144

i have a daisy 105 buck model and it kills tons of birds and pests. ive killed grackle at about 25 yards.


----------



## keep &quot;em in the 10

I have a .22 Talon SS that shoots 1 inch groups at 50 Yards with 28 grain Eun Jin pellets and I can take rabbit/squirrel sized game at 50 yards resting the weapon on something solid to the point that it becomes monotonous.Its really a very boring gun, it shot that good right out of the box. nothing to make better, nothing to fix or adjust . no tinkering. just mount the scope,charge up the air tank, sight in, your done.


----------



## bigbuck144

well i hope to sight my new beeman model 1073 in tommorow because it shoots 1000 feet per second with .177 pellets and 800 feet per second with .22 pellets. its has a 4 x 32 beeman scope as well . well wish me luck. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## darkgael

BigBuck: Good luck. Which do you have, the .177 or the .22?

Pete


----------



## bigbuck144

the gun came with both barrells. it came with a .177 and you can change the barrel to a .22. you just take off one barrell and put on another one. so eithetr way i can shoot both so im pretty pysched.! so i can shoot either depending on what i want to shoot. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## BUTCHER45

darkgael said:


> Felt cleaning pellets for .177 and .22 - when I think to clean them at all. They don't require much attention, at least the barrel doesn't.
> I have one of the big .45 cal. air rifles and for that I use a bore snake.
> Pete


 When you say "bore snake" I hope you mean something soft, and not those brass bristelled bore cleaners. The metal ones will scratch up the bore/damage the barrel, as the steel is much softer than that of a firearm.

Using the proper diameter projectiles, cleaning the bore is usually not necessary unless you are seeing a problem with accuracy, or are pushing the pellets extremely fast.

My .45 air rifle puts 3 or 4 slugs into one ragged hole at 50 yards off of my steady stix. 
The furthest I have shot it thus far is 80 yards where I can hit a P-Dog sized target three times in a row (again off the steady stix).
It has the energy to kill small game at any range I can hit them. With big game I am going to cap the range at 50 yards to ensure a clean kill. With more experience I may up that distance.


----------



## darkgael

Butcher: " The metal ones will scratch up the bore/damage the barrel, as the steel is much softer than that of a firearm."
I appreciate that and will check it out but, as far as I know, brass is still softer than steel in general, though there are harder alloys of brass.
The darn things are remarkably accurate aren't they? I, too, have decided on fifty yards as a big(ger) game limit.
What diameter "pellet" do you find most accurate? I have tried dias. from .452 to .458. The larger diameters shoot better from my gun. I cast pure lead 200 grainers at .452/454/.456 and can swage them up to .458. .45 slugs cast in harder alloys work well also.
Pete


----------



## BUTCHER45

My barrel prefers .454-.455 as far as I can tell. Maxi-Balls made from a copy mold are very accurate, and they were .455 on the top ring IIRC.


----------



## darkgael

Butch: The Hornady lead RBs that Pyramyd sells (and many other sources) work very well out of my 909. They are .457 diameter. Straight out-of-the-mold .45 slugs at .452 were good. Then I found a mold that drops 200gr. slugs right at .455. Those are what I am using most now.
They chrono'd at 603 fps. for the first three shots.
Pete


----------



## BUTCHER45

Do you have the single, or 2tube 909?

Let me know if you ever feel the need for a power tune. I have a friend that offers a tune; gets a 909S to 270fpe with a 205 grainer.


----------



## mxpilot

Took a very small coyote with a shot right in the ear hole at roughly 45 yds. Used GAMO PBA Raptor ammo and a Walther Force 1000. I think this was a pretty lucky shot as the coyote dropped pretty quickly after I shot him.


----------



## daisy1894hunter

i have a crosman 2260 that i have put alot of work into  it shoots about 870-900 fps :strapped: :bartime: and will group one inch groups at 30 yards and i can hit a coke can at 68 yards :sniper: at 50 yards it will go through a soup can full of soup


----------



## daisy1894hunter

bigbuck144 said:


> i have a daisy 105 buck model and it kills tons of birds and pests. ive killed grackle at about 25 yards.


 :lame: :soapbox: :bs: :bs: :bs: :2cents:


----------



## bltefft

The RWS felt pellets are good, but push them through with a rod. DO NOT SHOOT THEM - not enough back pressure for the spring action.

What also really works good is uae a 223 rag cut into 4ths. I put one on the end of a 177 jag and slowly push it through. Keep doing it until clean.

Like another said, air rifle bores do not need a lot of attention.

Hack


----------



## squirrelhunter

I only shoot at squirrels. I first purchased a Remington Airmaster 77, then a Crosman Storm XT. I've since put a Daisy red dot site on the Remington and replaced the stock CenterPoint scope on the Storm XT (for now) with a Sports Afield camo 40X scope. With any pellet ammo they are both extremely accurate out to 30 yards, as in 1.5 to 2 inch groups around the bullseye. I'm able to hit the smallest metal bird in my Beeman trap with both rifles from 10 to 30 yards out.


----------



## spentwings

"I feed and love birds. I shoot and kill squirrels 'cuz they eat my damn birdfood."
Besides killing em...do you eat them?


----------



## squirrelhunter

Nah, just can't bring myself to eat rodent. I LOVE venison, though!


----------



## spentwings

That's a shame.


----------



## People

squirrel is good eating. You just need a 5 gallon bucket to have a good amount of meet when you are done.

I am getting about one inch at 100 feet. Out of my Gamo 1000. Somedays it is more than a inch some it is far less than a inch. I think it is dependant on how much Coke I have had to drink before shooting.

If at first you don't succeed, you're not Chuck Norris.


----------



## bandmiller2

Pumpers,springers and CO2 are accurate but you won't see the ultimate accuracy till you cross over to the dark side,PCP.The only one hole group I've ever shot was with a Carea[sp] lever action 22 PCP 25yds five shot and you would have to push a pellet through the one hole.Also an AA410e that is uncanny accurate,no recoil you don't loose the scope view and can watch the pellet hit.Frank C.


----------



## newtexas2006

I had Beeman sportman RS2, and I had shot few rabbit with it. The longest shot I took and hit maybe 40yards. Most shot I took was within 25yards.


----------



## Shadow Fox

i have a gamo shadow fox 1250 with a 1550 upgrade its good at 40 yards on rabbit and squirrel 40 yards it group 8 out of 10 in a dime size target useing PBA ammo


----------



## zzyzx

The info on PCP rifles is pretty good. I can reliably kill muskrats with head shots with a .177 Marauder at 40 yards and closer. Body shots at 30 and closer if I hit them in the chest cavity. When braced and still I can do 3/8 inch groups at 35 yards with this rifle. As with others, on a bad day I am nowhere near this good.

With the .22 cal Evanix Blizzard I can kill muskrats reliably to about 80 yards. A lot more power. One beautiful shooter. I try to stay closer though as minor error add up at longer distances. Best shot was 74 yards nailing a blackbird from a limb. A lot smaller than a muskrat. With both of these rifles I have no trouble doing head shots on swiming muskrats within 40 yards tho I try to keep the Marauder within 30 as it is a bit less power.

The Air Arms TX200 MkIII is a springer and worth every penny I paid for it. Like a tuned rifle out of the box. Very accurate, smooth and a joy to shoot. Not jumpy and harsh like most of the springers I have shot. But, given most of my shooting is at pests/varmints/crop raiders I choose the PCP rifles. Nothing quite like having 10 shots I can use quickly with absolutely no recoil. Makes hitting the second and third target animals a lot easier before they get away.

I sight in prone using a rest and have targets at 20 to 60 yards. Take 25 or 30 yards with the marauder and TX and 40 yards as the norm for the Blizzard. All three are more accurate than I am. Have a number of others that are good shooters but these three are what I have whittled the herd down to. The others will be on the sale block shortly.


----------

